# Hallo UNSERE SUPPER GILDE!



## Réyan (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo wollt ihr in die Gilde Schadowmaster dann geht auf URL
meldet euch an und redet mich oder die anderen 2 Gildenmeister an
wir erklären euch wie ihr zu unserem Server kommt und schon seid ihr in der nettesten
Gilde der welt


Angaben:

Mitglieder: 52
Gildenmeister: 3
Belibt: 1a mit sternchen


Anforderungen:

Nix ihr könnt immer rein
uns egal was ihr seid ausser eins
wir sind eine Ally Gilde allso sollt ihr zu denn allys gehen
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chyna (26. Juni 2007)

ich hoffe die rechtschreibfehler waren flüchtigkeitsfehler oder gewollt,  auch wenn der gildenname auf was anderes schließen lässt ^o^. trotzdem viel erfolg bei der suche


----------



## Scherbenritter (30. Juni 2007)

hi bei euch steht ja garnichts über die gilde schade :-(


----------



## Thoa (30. Juni 2007)

Sie sind Sup(p)er, nehmen jeden und sind auch noch "Belibt"... Das muss doch wohl auch reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juni 2007)

Jo Sup(p)er und dann noch Werbung für nicht offizielle Realms


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Juni 2007)

Geile Gilde.. schon in den News werden die andern Mitglieder geflamed und gespielt wird auch inoffiziellen Servern...

closed und verwarnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

